# Fruit fly media too runny need advice please



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

I bought 2 fruit fly cultures from ihs doncaster sunday but unfortunately ive noticed the media is too runny so when i try and get flies out the media is pouring out too.

Any tips on what i should do? :notworthy:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

put it in a taller plastic tube and take the lid off, they should flood out, give it a tap to get em in the bottom of second tub, get the lid back on the culture (again tap it) and then you should have some in the tub.

i'd then probably create cultures with thicker media in


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> put it in a taller plastic tube and take the lid off, they should flood out, give it a tap to get em in the bottom of second tub, get the lid back on the culture (again tap it) and then you should have some in the tub.
> 
> i'd then probably create cultures with thicker media in


Thanks good idea, i just need to find a taller plastic tube now :2thumb:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

If anyone can spare some melanogaster, dwarf trop woodlice or springtails aswell i would be eternally grateful. Just name your price :notworthy:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i have some for £500 :lol2::lol2:

obviously i joke, 

there are a few online stores that sell flies, woodlice and springs 

http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/.Fruit-Flies-Wingless-Small_FFS1TUB.htm 

http://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/.Spring-Tails-1-Tub_SPRTAIL.htm

or look in the classifieds 

this guy is good http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/986935-poison-frog-livefoods-3.html


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> i have some for £500 :lol2::lol2:
> 
> obviously i joke,
> 
> ...


:lol2: i'm not that desparate

cheers for the links, i usually use dartfrog but there is an announcement saying they are closed until the 14th

:2thumb:

ordered a couple tubs from livefoodsdirect with next day delivery, hope they are ok being posted this time of year with it being so cold.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i haven't used the links personally, but with dart frog down, it is all i could think of. 

i think that marc (dartfrog.co.uk) has gone on holiday to Columbia if i ear wigged his conversation at BAKS correctly :whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

just checked, they'll be sending out orders from the 11th, imagine some backlog there


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> i haven't used the links personally, but with dart frog down, it is all i could think of.
> 
> i think that marc (dartfrog.co.uk) has gone on holiday to Columbia if i ear wigged his conversation at BAKS correctly :whistling2:


I'll let you know if they're any good then. Oh wow fairplay to him, what an amazing place to go on holiday, probably going to view darts in their natural habitat i assume or/and bring stuff back.



Meefloaf said:


> just checked, they'll be sending out orders from the 11th, imagine some backlog there


Yeah that's what i thought massive backlog not worth ordering anything you need soon.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

To be honest mate last time mine were runny i just chucked more oats on the top...yeah the flies got covered...but they climbed out of it lol...

The new ''dry'' oats sit on top of the mixture but after a day or two it should be fine...

Thats what i did last time mine were mistakingly too runny anyway!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Well i haven't got any other tubs like meatloaf suggested so i have tried chucking oats in, sounds logical can't see why it won't work. :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Aye, don't be shy. Just chuck in what you think you need. Should drop down into the runny stuff and solidify over night!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Oats worked a treat :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice one : victory:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Just incase anyone was wondering i got my order from livefoodsdirect, fast delivery and excellent cultures, both cultures are full of life.

Would recommend.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

creg said:


> Just incase anyone was wondering i got my order from livefoodsdirect, fast delivery and excellent cultures, both cultures are full of life.
> 
> Would recommend.


Good! Haha! I just placed an order with them this morning for some extra! My cultures take a wee bit longer to pop with this colder weather were getting!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Liam Yule said:


> Good! Haha! I just placed an order with them this morning for some extra! My cultures take a wee bit longer to pop with this colder weather were getting!


My fly culture hasn't got any adult flies in it but it's full of pupa and looks ready to explode :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

creg said:


> My fly culture hasn't got any adult flies in it but it's full of pupa and looks ready to explode :2thumb:


yeah mine too! Absolutely teeming! Just doesnt seem to be getting there on time with the house being cold! Live in an old converted cottage! Its ruddy freezing in here sometimes! Especially with some windows being single glazing! Need the heating on most of the time! Funnily enough the frog tank seems to keep temp! has a drop at night!

The flies are kept in cupboard and seem to be too cold there as they take longer! (have them in a box in the bathroom atm as its the warmest/smallest room when the heatings on!) LOL kinda gross!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Liam Yule said:


> yeah mine too! Absolutely teeming! Just doesnt seem to be getting there on time with the house being cold! Live in an old converted cottage! Its ruddy freezing in here sometimes! Especially with some windows being single glazing! Need the heating on most of the time! Funnily enough the frog tank seems to keep temp! has a drop at night!
> 
> The flies are kept in cupboard and seem to be too cold there as they take longer! (have them in a box in the bathroom atm as its the warmest/smallest room when the heatings on!) LOL kinda gross!


I have a wood burning fire which heats all the radiators aswell so when there's no fire my house is pretty cold too, nowhere near a cottage with single glazed windows though :lol2: double glazed windows and cavity wall insulation make a big difference, even with no heating on my room doesn't drop below 17-18

I have mine either in the airing cupboard or on top of one of my other vivs to keep warm. The size my frogs are i'm not worrying too much as they can probably make do with the springtails for a while.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Liam, want me to make you a super culture up? Mine lAst for a good two maybe three months lol


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

ChrisJ83 said:


> Liam, want me to make you a super culture up? Mine lAst for a good two maybe three months lol


I would never say no Chris haha! When you coming through anyway?:2thumb:

PS I'm going to PM you!


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

im having a similar problem as my house is cold in the day if im not in and hot at night as soon as the heating goes on . Struggling at the min with dartfrog being closed and could do with getting some flies tomorrow as im off work but arent sure where i can go to collect some . My 5 leucs are pretty small and pick at the springs , but i could do with getting some more flies in too. 
Has anyones pupea turned black ? i have some that have gone brown but some that have gone black too ?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmm well I just ordered from live foods direct and paid for the next day. Brown is fine. The black doesn't sound good though I'm
Afraid!


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

Sadly they won't dispatch any tomorrow until Monday  not all of them have gone black just a couple :/


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Laura_M said:


> Sadly they won't dispatch any tomorrow until Monday  not all of them have gone black just a couple :/


I thought you meant a whole culture lol! thats not bad I always get a few here and there!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Laura_M said:


> im having a similar problem as my house is cold in the day if im not in and hot at night as soon as the heating goes on . Struggling at the min with dartfrog being closed and could do with getting some flies tomorrow as im off work but arent sure where i can go to collect some . My 5 leucs are pretty small and pick at the springs , but i could do with getting some more flies in too.
> Has anyones pupea turned black ? i have some that have gone brown but some that have gone black too ?


Am i thinking of someone else or are you from Halesowen? i recall you were selling some hognose's a while ago right? if my new culture i got turns from pupa to adults tomorrow or day after i might be able to give you a d.hydei culture.


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey yes that's right  only prob is my little leucs are on Mel's at the min as they are kinda small so not sure if they should take hydei just yet ? Keep me posted if that's ok ?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I have to say... Livefoods Direct was amazing. Ordered yesterday and recieved today by 0930. Awesome!


----------

